# How Much do i charge?



## nigel2671 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi - i have been asked if i would look after 2 dogs (labs) for an old lady while she goes away for 10 weeks (from just before xmas to first week in March)

How much do you think i should ask for? 

she is offering £800 but many people i have talked to suggest this sum seems fairly low.

Can anyone advice me on a daily/weekly rate which would be reasonable?

Many thanks

Nigel


----------



## Sneal (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi. I charge £20 per night, but an extra £10 for a second dog. Based on this, £800 is way short of the usual cost. I'm not sure what your competitors would charge, and given the length if time, a discount is reasonable.
Could you calc you normal fee and meet her half way between that and her offer?

Good luck and let me know how it goes.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Not sure if I've worked this out properly but doesn't that make under 25 pence per hour per dog??


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

I worked that out to be just over £11 per day for the 2 so it is very cheap. In Sheffield the going rate per dog in kennels is £10 each and £15 - £20 for home boarding. You need to ring around other boarders in your area and find out what the going rate is. It is a big booking so a discount would be expected, and only reasonable. It depends on how much you want the job as to how much discount you're willing to give away.

I don't think you can charge by the hour, IMO, you're not really working around the clock - dogs sleep a lot lol.

Take into account your costs also, like how much it will cost to feed them the food they're fed, do they have any vet appointments while shes away, will you be having them groomed for her return etc


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hardwick Hounds said:


> I
> 
> I don't think you can charge by the hour, IMO, you're not really working around the clock - dogs sleep a lot lol.


:laugh: :laugh:

I wasn't suggesting they did  Just worked it out as a matter of interest. 

OP, if you are happy with £800 then that's fine, but even in the cheapest Kennel it would be nearer £1300.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Seeing as she is an old lady, I would be okay with the £800 personally. 

But I do feel that £950 - £1200 would be more appropriate.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Considering that's including Christmas and the new year that's very low if you were a dog boarder. If you're just a friendly face and this isn't your living then go for it! It's probably reasonable for a friend.

If it helps, I'd be charging around 4 times that much - I don't give a discount for long stays because the days I don't have a dog booked in are so few and far between I don't need to discount, plus that would be 10 weeks without one single day off!

When working out an hourly rate I usually count on the dogs being awake around 8 hours, and getting intensive attention in the form of games, cuddles, walks, feeding, grooming, for 4 hours of that.


----------

